# Please critique my puppy, Asgard at 10 mo



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

Asgard is 10 months old! He is growing quick and I'd like a critique of him to see how he is maturing. I tried to get some shots of him, but it was pretty difficult, and I know he is backwards (they should be facing left, correct?) He is not training for show but I would like to know more about his structure, I hear he is quite angulated for a working line. He is currently training in schutzhund.

Not sure how tall he is, I know he is on the upper end, but not a monster, I'm just very petite! He probably weighs about 75lbs, and is from primarily West German working lines.

This one is my favorite... I think he is a little understretched and the camera angle is a little off but I'm not in the picture and he did better without me lol!









Just another from today, but one of his front legs are a bit off...









One more... but he's looking the wrong way!









Some head shots









My handsome puppy


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Nice looking dog. Little w.12th st? r u in ny?


----------



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

Nope, lol, I'm in FL. It is just a t-shirt I found on sale at the mall!


----------



## bookjunky4life (Sep 11, 2008)

Is Asgard named from Stargate tv series?


----------



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

I actually didn't name him, he came registered. But I believe the breeders were thinking more along the lines of Norse mythology.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I'm not one to critique.. but I have to say... GORGOUS!!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Hope you get some real critiques... I just think he's a beautiful sable boy dog!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeHope you get some real critiques...


Yeah, where are all the working line people on this boy? 

I'm no judge but I know a nice looking boy when I see one. Looks perfect to me, great head, nice thick bone and I don't see too much angulation for a west german working - hard to tell though with the grass, can't really see his hocks.


----------



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks guys, I think he's a nice also, but I might be biased! I hope someone has a real critique, but the compliments are just as welcome!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

No expert...but I like how much coat he has, his sweet boy expression and head, and his ears are a really nice size. It's a very moderate stack that you have him in. When I've seen him stretched out he looks more angulated to me, but nicely balanced I think. 

Hopefully someone who knows more can give you a more informed opinion!


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

I think hes gorgeous! Looks good to me..


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

WOW Jen, Asgard grew up really nice. He looks VERY handsome. I still love his head!!!!


----------



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks guys









I want to try to get a real stacked picture of him, but I'll have to wait until I have some assistance lol!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Nice head/bone/expression. His upper arm is short and steep. Straight firm back, very short croup. Nice tailset, nice rear angulation. I can't comment about feet/pasterns because you can't see them in the pics. I like how thick his coat is.

He will probably change a lot as he finishes growing up but he is a good looking boy. Most workingline dogs have the same comments - short/steep upper arm, short croup. Doesn't affect how well they can work!

Your stacks are nice, legs are all in the proper places in most of them. The main thing I'd change would be to stack on shorter grass or on solid ground so you can see his feet and pasterns.


----------

